# Gildenhompage erstellen



## Bibi_2105 (29. September 2007)

huhu ich möchte für meine gilde eine gilden hompage erstellen aber bin neu und weiß nicht wie das geht und finde auch keine hompags wo man auch ein forum mit einbauen kann kann mir da vielleicht jemand nen paar tipps geben wäre super nett .....!!!!


----------



## M3P4I (29. September 2007)

Bibi_2105 schrieb:


> huhu ich möchte für meine gilde eine gilden hompage erstellen aber bin neu und weiß nicht wie das geht und finde auch keine hompags wo man auch ein forum mit einbauen kann kann mir da vielleicht jemand nen paar tipps geben wäre super nett .....!!!!





als neuling in sachen homepageerstellung würde ich dir ein baukastensystem empfehlen

schau dir mal folgende an: phpkit; joomla; cmsimple... (einfach mal googlen)

prinzipiell ist es aber immer vorteilhaft, wenn de dich in sachen html etwas weiterbildest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (29. September 2007)

wenn bbcode schon schwer fällt...


----------



## M3P4I (29. September 2007)

hmm.... alles übungssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



merke: alle klammern die du öffnest, musst du auch wieder schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (29. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YunisDunMorogh (30. September 2007)

M3P4I schrieb:


> als neuling in sachen homepageerstellung würde ich dir ein baukastensystem empfehlen
> 
> schau dir mal folgende an: phpkit; joomla; cmsimple... (einfach mal googlen)
> 
> ...




Diese "Baukastensysteme" sind für eienen Laien wohl sehr schwer zu installieren.. Ich denke die braucht eher etwas wie ein gratis-forum das vorinstalliert nach hause fliegt.


----------



## Kayji (30. September 2007)

Am einfachsten finde ich Persönlich Siteboard


----------

